# 3 Most important things



## tomau

Hi there,

What are the top 3 most important things that you would most likely pack during your travel? 

Cheers


----------



## Dexter

My ID (passport or driving license - depends if I go overseas or travel locally), my money (cash & cards) and enough clothing


----------



## rayeric

There are many important things that I always carry while traveling like credit card, phone, laptop, clothing according to weather, travel guides..........


----------



## tomau

Terrific. Sometimes we do tend to forget the things which are very important to travel.


----------



## dragon

Apart from the necessary travel docs and money, I'd never leave home without my trimmer


----------



## alvin19

i would bring definitely my passport, money and enough clothing to ensure that i would have a great time in my travel..


----------



## Philip

ID, money/credit card and mobile phone...


----------



## rahnjoseph

A travel bag, camper van and my cellphone would be the most priority things that i will carry while my travel.


----------



## Little Mary Moon

Papers, Money and my camera...


----------



## boscodcosta

I would always carry some cash in my wallet beside cash card,my cell phone and any id proof but last not least cell phone charger.


----------



## CeeCee

My camera for sure, clean clothes and purse containing cash/cards/important phone numbers


----------



## accommodationplus

one good thing for those with laptop/camera and phone is a double adaptor or small power-board so all can be charged at once from the one socket!


----------



## justinloe84

Hello Friends...

Traveling is the one that i do mostly in my life...This is because i am a keen backpacker and often visits the new destinations all over the world...The three important things that i always carry are the,

1) E-reader.
2) I-pod.
3) Helmet Camera.

*Justin Loe.*
---------------------


----------



## georgecombey

tomau said:


> Hi there,
> 
> What are the top 3 most important things that you would most likely pack during your travel?
> 
> Cheers


One of the most important thing I do in preparation to a travel is checking if passport renewal is required on my passport. Other important stuff to take care is the visa, things to bring and money.


----------



## SydneyFriend

*Most important things on Travel*

A) Passport and travel tickets, Any other document depending on Purpose of travel
B) Sufficient Cash and Credit Card
C) Contact details/Destination details in mobiles and on Paper (If mobiles goes down), Laptop if u have one.

These are most necessary stuff. All others like clothes, shoes blah blah can be purchased if you have money. 

Mind to pack your back in advance to avoid missing important stuff which will make your life hard in travel.


----------



## sikander

One cannot afford to forget the passport . Others things can be replaced one way or other . But forgetting passport can send the traveler in great trouble .


----------



## dan

camera
something to read
sense of adventure


----------



## BlueGem

Most probably:

My ID
Money
My Ipad


----------



## thejumpingkoala

I.D. especially passport, cash and my mobile phone..


----------

